# Bergamont, meine traurigen Erfahrungen zum Thema Service und Qualität



## chicolini (27. März 2012)

Morgen zusammen

ich habe lange Ã¼berlegt, ob oder ob nicht und wenn dann wie, aber nach nunmehr 2 vollen Wochen OHNE irgendeinen Hinweis auf Besserung meines mangelhaften Threesomes 7.1 steht es mir Unterkante Oberlippe...

Aber der Reihe nach:

wir, das heiÃt meine "Regierung" und ich, haben uns vergangenes Jahr 2 Threesomes 7.1 gekauft, weil Frauchen mit dem Rad total begeistert Ã¼ber Stock und Stein gehuscht war und ich dem ( natÃ¼rlich ) nicht nachstehen wollte.

Nach dem ganzen geknarze und knirschen und den recht unschÃ¶nen Erfahrungen mit meinem bis dahin neuen Contrail 7.1 war ich unsicher, ob ich Ã¼berhaupt noch mal ein Bergamont kaufen sollte, auch wenn das in Summe der letzten 10 Jahre das 5. Bergamont war.

Vom FrauÂ´chen jedoch Ã¼berzeugt dies tun zu mÃ¼ssen, hab ichÂ´s dann doch nochmal gemacht und bereue es derzeit bitter!
*
WÃ¤hrend mal abgesehen von furztrockenen Lagerstellen und ungleich angezogenen Schrauben sowie an der Bremsscheibe schleifend verlegten BremsschlÃ¤uchen* ( wer baut sowas eigentlich zusammen)  das Radl meiner Frau wunderbar funktioniert, hab ich anscheinend mal wieder das groÃe Los gezogen.

Knarzen und Knarren in nahezu allen Gelenken, was sich erst jetzt, nach mehrmaliger Demontage und Entfernung der Lackreste sowie gezielter Befettung in und um die Bohrungen herum gelegt hat.
Ein Hinterrad, daÃ sich fast nicht mehr drehen lÃ¤Ãt, da es unzureichend gekontert war und sich das erforderliche Lager beim Laufen quasi selbst erdrÃ¼ckt hat.
Ein Hinterrad, welches sich jetzt nach ErÃ¶ffnung einer korrekten Lagerluft mit ordentlich rauhen LaufgerÃ¤uschen bemerkbar macht.

Und zu guter Letzt, und das bringt das Fass zum Ãberlaufen:

Ein Versatz der Flucht im Hinterbau an der AbstÃ¼tzung/Umlenkung von nahezu 8!!! mm.








  Die Schwinge lÃ¤Ãt sich ausschlieÃlich mit ordentlich Druck in Querrichtung Ã¼berhaupt wieder zusammenfÃ¼gen.
  Im direkten Vergleich dazu schlÃ¼pft die Schwinge meiner Frau genau fluchtend traumhaft Ã¼ber die Umlenkung.
  Was tun?
  Klar, erstmal den HÃ¤ndler informieren, dann hier parallel die Bergamont-Jungs angeschrieben um ggf. ein paar InfoÂ´s zu erhalten, was ich noch tun kann, um den Fehler schnellstmÃ¶glich behoben zu kriegen.
  Eins vorab, hier im Forum hatte ich schnell eine Antwort, einwandfrei, âbringÂ´s Rad zum HÃ¤ndler, der soll sich mit unserem Service in Verbindung setzenâ
  Bin noch gefragt worden, ob vorab eine Info an den Service gehen soll, von daher wirklich schnell professionell und hilfsbereit!
  Danke Thomas!
  Ich also mit dem Rad zum HÃ¤ndler, *DAS RAD HAT SATTE 350Km* runter und IST *ABSOLUT STURZFREI*!
  WÃ¤re gerne Ã¼ber den Herbst und Winter viel gefahren, hatte mir aber im Oktober beim Motocross den Oberarm recht problematisch gebrochen, was dem Rad laufleistungsmÃ¤Ãig natÃ¼rlich zu gute kommtâ¦!
  Ich kann erst jetzt wieder langsam anfangen, und damit nahm das Spielchen seinen Lauf..
  Wie gesagt, am 12.03.2012 ging die Reklamationsgeschichte offiziell los, bisher habe ich eine Aussage meines HÃ¤ndlers, daÃ Bergamont wohl bereit sei, das Hinterrad zu tauschen, aber zum Thema Hinterbau ( dem eigentlichen Mangel am Bike ) NICHTS verlauten lÃ¤Ãt.
  Da sich der HÃ¤ndler verstÃ¤ndlicherweise bedeckt hÃ¤lt, was seine Meinung zum Mangel angeht, Bergamont als Hersteller offensichtlich solch einen Versatz und die damit verbundene deutlich Ã¼berhÃ¶hte Punktbelastung von Lagern, sowie Spannungen im hochbelasteten Hinterbau aussitzt, hoffe ich nun abschlieÃend hier eine LÃ¶sung fÃ¼r diesen meiner Meinung nach gravierenden Mangel zu erhalten.
  ErgÃ¤nzend an der Stelle sei gesagt, daÃ der Versatz im umgekehrten Bild ( Umlenkung montiert, koaxiale Lagerung offen ) rund 3,5mm in der Bohrung der Lageraufnahme betrÃ¤gt.

  Leute, solch einen Versatz erwarte ich unterschwellig an einem Real-Fully fÃ¼r 199,- aber nicht bei einem âQualitÃ¤tsradâ fÃ¼r schlappe 2500,-
  Bislang bin ich eigentlich nichts anderes als von der QualitÃ¤t der letzten Baujahre sowie der aktuell leidvoll erfahrenen Kundenorientierung seitens Bergamont bitter enttÃ¤uscht.
  Vielleicht kann sich von Euch ja mal jemand der Sache annehmen und mir wenigstens mal eine Stellungnahme zukommen lassen.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

GruÃ Ole


Ps: es sei aber auch gesagt, daÃ sich bislang alle RÃ¤der super gefahren haben..


----------



## bergamont (27. März 2012)

Hallo Ole,

auch wenn ich (noch) nichts zur Sache sagen kann, trotzdem schon mal die Info vorab: Ich habe hier bei unserem Service angefragt was genau der Stand der Dinge ist und werde mich hoffentlich morgen melden können.

Was die Bearbeitungszeit solcher Fälle angeht, so ist bei uns eine gute Woche die Regel. Es kann aber auch mal länger dauern, vor allem im Frühjahr wenn alle Ihre Bikes aus dem Keller holen und es sowohl bei uns Herstellern, als auch den Händlern ordentlich rund geht. Wie hier, knapp über zwei Wochen, ist sicherlich nicht ideal, aber meiner Ansicht nach immer noch im Rahmen einer normalen Abwicklung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicolini (27. März 2012)

Hi Thomas

erstmal danke für Deine schnelle Antwort!
Weißt du, ich erwarte keinen neuen Rahmen innerhalb weniger Tage oder vergleichbares, aber eine Rückmeldung in ähnlicher Form, wie ich Sie jetzt von Dir habe, das sollte meiner Meinung nach auch im Frühjahr innerhalb von 2 Wochen drin sein.

Freu mich gerade deshalb sehr, daß Du Dich der Sache annimmst, ich kann zwar mechanisch grob überschlagen und vage beurteilen, was für Spannungen bei dem Versatz im Hinterbau auftreten.
Was dieser jedoch aushält bervor er ggf. bricht, das weiß derjenige, der den Rahmen ausgelegt hat!
Für 8-fache Sicherheit sind die Bikes von heute meine ich zu leicht...

Auch läßt sich vieles erklären, und auch negative Erfahrungen kann man ins rechte Licht rücken..

von daher, nochmal danke vorab für Deine Hilfe in der unrühmlichen Angelegenheit, ich bin gespannt...

Gruß Ole


----------



## bergamont (28. März 2012)

Hallo Ole,

wir haben uns nun hier nochmal den Vorgang angesehen. Die ursprÃ¼ngliche Anfrage Deines HÃ¤ndlers an uns bezog sich primÃ¤r auf das Hinterrad bzw. konkret die Nabe, da diese zu fest und nach Einstellung rau lief. Der Versatz im Hinterbau wurde hier als mÃ¶gliche Ursache genannt.

Nach Begutachtung der eingesandten Fotos durch unsere Entwicklung wurde festgestellt, dass der Hinterbau nicht fÃ¼r die falsch eingestellte Nabe verantwortlich sein kann und dem Austausch des Hinterrades wurde zugestimmt (wohlgemerkt, ohne eine vorige Einsendung des defekten Materials). Zum Versatz im Hinterbau wurde dem HÃ¤ndler mitgeteilt, dass fÃ¼r eine genaue PrÃ¼fung das Rad abgeholt werden mÃ¼sste, dies aber aufgrund der Jahreszeit bedingten, hohen Auslastung verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig lange dauern wÃ¼rde. 

Gleichzeitig wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass dieser Versatz technisch durchaus noch im Toleranzbereich liegen dÃ¼rfte â das mag jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht so wirken und soll auch keine abschlieÃende Beurteilung bzw. als Ablehnung evtl. GarantieansprÃ¼che zu werten sein. Fakt ist aber, dass ein Versatz in dieser GrÃ¶Ãenordnung die Lager nicht so belastet, dass ein hÃ¶herer VerschleiÃ oder anderweitige EinbuÃen in Haltbarkeit und Performance zu erwarten sind. 

Wenn Dir nun lieber ist, dass wir den Rahmen auf jeden Fall bei uns vor Ort prÃ¼fen und ggfls. Richten, dann tun wir das natÃ¼rlich, allerdings wird das dann mit Wartezeit verbunden sein. UnabhÃ¤ngig davon bekommst Du natÃ¼rlich das Hinterrad ersetzt. Besprich also bitte das weitere Vorgehen noch mal mit Deinem HÃ¤ndler.

Besten GruÃ 

Thomas


----------



## chicolini (28. März 2012)

Hallo Thomas

zunächst ein aufrichtiges "Dankeschön" für Deinen tollen Support.
Ich habe heute Mittag bereits mit meinem Händler gesprochen, er hat mir sinngemäß das Gleiche übermittelt, mit dem "kleinen" Unterschied, daß Ihr eine schriftliche Stellungnahme zum Rahmen ablehnt, was mir natürlich völlig abgeht.
Da ich verständlicherweise gerade jetzt nicht auf mein Rad für Wochen verzichten möchte, aber auf jeden Fall sichergehen mag, daß dieser Versatz zu 100% in Toleranz liegt möchte ich Dich/Euch abschließend um folgendes Bitten:

Hinterradtausch wird erledigt, hier nochmal danke für die problemlose Kulanz, das Fahrrad würde ich Euch zu einem von Euch festzulegenden Zeitpunkt für die Dauer von max 2 Wochen überlassen.
Ihr teilt mir mit, wann Ihr Luft habt und ich schaffe das Rad dann unmittelbar zu meinem Händler.
Nach 2 Wochen hab ich´s wieder und entweder es liegt was schriftliches dabei, oder es ist entsprechend nachgearbeitet
Mir ( und auch anderen ) ist dieser Verzug für "mal eben ok" einfach zu groß und ich hoffe hier auf Euer Verständnis, daß ich da nicht locker lasse.

Kannst Du mir diese Möglichkeit bitte bestätigen?
Dann würde ich die Sache bis zu einer abschließenden Beurteilung durch Euch auf sich beruhen lassen, das Hinterrad tauschen (lassen) und auf eine Info warten.

Wär das ok?

Wenn das funzt, hättest Du das Kunststück vollbracht, und meinen Eindruck von Eurem Service ein gutes Stück weit aufpoliert.


Danke vorab für Deine/Eure kurze Rückmeldung

Gruß Ole


----------



## bergamont (29. März 2012)

Hallo Ole,

denke, das sich das in dieser Richtung machen lässt. Ich bespreche das noch mit unserem Service und melde mich bei Dir.

Grüße

Thomas
Team Bergamont - Online-Support


----------



## Datenwurm (29. März 2012)

Mal am Rande erwähnt, weil sicherlich einige Leute den Thread lesen:

In gut 5 Jahren auf Bergamont Bikes hatte ich 1 Reklamationsfall und eine Anfrage, ob mit dem Material noch alles i.O. ist. Vor allem ging der Kontakt mit dem BGM Service schnell - gerade in einer laufenden Saison ist das besonders wichtig. Es standen ja bezahlte Rennen an. Für mich zufriendenstellende Lösungen sind auch jeweils gefunden worden.

Insgesamt also ein positiver Eindruck vom Service.


----------



## chicolini (29. März 2012)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Es standen ja bezahlte Rennen an.



Na, dann denke ich mal, spielst Du wahrscheinlich auch in einer ganz anderen Liga als der reine Wochenendehobbyhüpfer wie ich einer bin?

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Leute mit dem GASGAS Service im Endurobereich größtenteils gewaltige Probleme haben, ich habe hier über die Kontakte unseres Racingteams zu dessen Stammfahrern ich gehöre noch nicht eineinzges Mal irgendwas zu kritteln....

Da werden allgemein hin schon Unterschiede gemacht, was ich auch gut verstehen kann.

*UND NOCHMAL*: Ich will hier keine Bergamonts schlecht machen, ich gebe hier meine aktuellen Erfahrungen 1:1 weiter und werde *SICHER *nach sich abzeichnendem evtl. positivem Ausgang auch genau das hier für alle anderen gut lesbar niederschreiben.

Das was hier seitens Bergamont sprich Thomas ( stellbvertretend ) passiert ist top, die Geschichte davor meiner Meinung nach eher weniger...

Aber bietet nicht auch oder gerade der offene Umgang mit seinen eigenen Fehlern die Möglichkeit, nach aussen hin ein durchweg positives Bild zu zeichnen?! 

Ich meine schon...


Gruß Ole


----------

